# Kinect scares me



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I've just watched my lad 'walk' round a DeLorean, 'open' doors bonnet etc and even climb in and toot the horn. Now he's 'driving' a ferrari sitting on the sofa, holding nothing. All with Forza 4.
Excuse me now, off for a shot.....


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I thought Kinect on Forza just allowed you to look left and right while driving!!!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

WAAAAYY more than that


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Sounds amazing


----------

